# Suitable Vegetables for Sulcata?



## MarkE (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey all,
Would love some input. What veggies do you feed your Sulcatas? I mostly do the mustard Greens, Kale, Endive, Collard greens, Romaine, etc, but see alot of conflicting info on what veggies to give Big Mama a couple times a week for some extra vitamins and stuff...
She loves corn, but I read it has too much sugar, she loves peas too. Just some general info on what I can pick up to help her diet.. It does have to be from a grocery store, but we have some local stores with a nice selection of fresh veggies... Big Mama seems to get better treatment than my 2 kids.. 

Thanks in advance,
MarkE


----------



## Tony the tank (Oct 20, 2011)

I feed all of the above since it's been to cold to let them graze...I try to switch it up..


I feed ..romaine,broccoli,kale,collard and mustard greens, endiva, carrots and leafs,Dandelion leafs, bok Choy, green beans, zuccini, cabbage and always mix a sprinkle of minerall..(occasionally squash and carrots.. occasionally for me is once a week during there season)

I also free feed Mazuri..they each go through two cups a day...

This vegetable diet is not the best for the sulcatas... But it has to do for the winter..

Just remember "Ne quid nimis" (nothing in excess)


Oh yeah forgot..Cactus every other day..and each one gets a Centrum daily vitamin once a week..


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll just add a few things that I think weren't mentioned:
Broad leaf plantains, grape leaves, sugar maple leaves, watermelon leaves & flowers, all types of squash & squash flowers, portabella mushroom, yellow clover, purslane, turnip tops, grass clippings (not sure what kind it is).


----------



## jbean7916 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have given KP little bits of pumpkin, butternut squash and zuchinni when I'm making the beardie's salads. only little pieces and only like 1 time every couple weeks.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2011)

I feed some pumpkin to the adults this time of year, but I don't feed too many veggies most of the time.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

Just curious, Tom. Do you give them the guts & all or just the meaty part of the pumpkin?? 



Tom said:


> I feed some pumpkin to the adults this time of year, but I don't feed too many veggies most of the time.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2011)

In the adult pen I just throw an entire pumpkin on the ground to smash it open, and then walk away. Soon it magically disappears.

On the rare occasion that I feed pumpkin to the babies, I grate it with a cheese grater and mix it up with greens.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you! 



Tom said:


> In the adult pen I just throw an entire pumpkin on the ground to smash it open, and then walk away.
> 
> On the rare occasion that I feed pumpkin to the babies, I grate it with a cheese grater and mix it up with greens.


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 24, 2011)

Heres another question can I give Phoenix (Little over 2 months) broccoli and peas? And if so how much, and do you give them uncooked? I tried her on shredded carrots about a week ago and she went nuts for it. It was only a pinch ..I wasn't sure how much to give her.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2011)

byerssusan said:


> Heres another question can I give Phoenix (Little over 2 months) broccoli and peas? And if so how much, and do you give them uncooked? I tried her on shredded carrots about a week ago and she went nuts for it. It was only a pinch ..I wasn't sure how much to give her.



I wouldn't make any of that a regular part of the diet. Weeds, grass, and leafy greens should make up the vast majority of the diet. A little bit of that stuff once in a while won't hurt anything, but too much too often could.


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 24, 2011)

Gotcha! Maybe I will try once a week giving her diff things. More of a treat type thing. Thank you


----------



## jackrat (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you tried opuntia cactus?


----------

